# HP milk soap?



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 20, 2013)

Can it be done? Or will it just be a brown smelly mess?


----------



## CaraCara (Jun 20, 2013)

It can be done and it turns out lovely.  I can't recall if I added the milk after the cook or during but it turned out to be one of my favourites because of the lather. I think I used cream, actually, with oatmeal and honey. Give it a whirl.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 20, 2013)

CaraCara said:


> It can be done and it turns out lovely.  I can't recall if I added the milk after the cook or during but it turned out to be one of my favourites because of the lather. I think I used cream, actually, with oatmeal and honey. Give it a whirl.



That sounds nice. I think I'm going to play it a bit safe and do it half milk and half water. I'll try it and post the results. Thanks.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 21, 2013)

I do it also, but keep an eye on it as the milk can burn.


----------



## layserbrat (Jun 21, 2013)

When I HP my Coconut Milk soap, I use a water/milk combination.  My recipe calls for 151 g of Lye and 353 g of liquid.  I separate the liquid to 151 g distilled water and mix it with the lye.  Add that to my oils and blend to combine.  I then add 202 g of COLD coconut milk and blend to trace.  Cook  until done and it comes out a nice slightly off white.  I have alot of olive oil in the recipe, so it isn't nice and white....but it is the same color as when CP the same recipe....

Hope this helps!


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 21, 2013)

layserbrat said:


> When I HP my Coconut Milk soap, I use a water/milk combination.  My recipe calls for 151 g of Lye and 353 g of liquid.  I separate the liquid to 151 g distilled water and mix it with the lye.  Add that to my oils and blend to combine.  I then add 202 g of COLD coconut milk and blend to trace.  Cook  until done and it comes out a nice slightly off white.  I have alot of olive oil in the recipe, so it isn't nice and white....but it is the same color as when CP the same recipe....
> 
> Hope this helps!



Sounds good. Do you know about how hot you let the mix get when you're cooking it? Doing mine in a crock pot and I'm thinking that keeping it on low or warm would be advisable in this case.


----------



## stewiesmom (Aug 9, 2013)

I keep mine around 100. I freeze my milk then add it to the lye. When I add the lye to it, I keep stirring and set my container in a bowl of ice water so the milk won't burn. If you cook it too low, you'll get false trace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## layserbrat (Aug 10, 2013)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Sounds good. Do you know about how hot you let the mix get when you're cooking it? Doing mine in a crock pot and I'm thinking that keeping it on low or warm would be advisable in this case.


 
I am SO SORRY that I haven't responded sooner!  I use the double boiler method.  Not sure what the temp gets to, but when the cook is done, it looks exactly like applesauce and hardens to the creamy off white...


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Aug 10, 2013)

I have done two batches of GM soap now in my crock pot. I love them both. I use mostly the warm setting.


----------



## stewiesmom (Aug 20, 2013)

I love milk soaps, they make your skin so soft. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

